# Reliance Broadband IP change possible ?



## sasha007 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,

I’m planning to take a Reliance Broadband Connection . I wanna know is changing the IP possible by rebooting the router ?

I’ve an Airtel Broadband now and can change my IP by rebooting the router as many times as i want ..

So Has anyone who has got a Reliance Broadband connection clarify on this whether changing the IP possible at will or not ?

Need to change the IP’s for many things such as Multiple accounts for sites / Downloading from rapideshare …

Plz reply ….


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

no static ip is in reliance thunder plan so ip is assigned by DHCP server, so yes


----------



## sasha007 (Dec 6, 2012)

yes it is not static IP , i know , but i want to know whether IP can be changed everytime by rebooting the router , as i have heard many people saying that the IP changes but from server , so we cannot change it by rebooting the router . So that is why i want someone with a Reliance BB to check whether rebooting the router  changes the IP or not ....


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

re login to the reliance connection will chance the ip I'm not so sure


----------



## sasha007 (Dec 6, 2012)

do you have a reliance connection ?


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2012)

no


----------



## sasha007 (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh! I need someone with a Reliance Connection to confirm this . Thanks for ur help anyway


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 6, 2012)

in reliance adsl connection MER(mac encapsulation routing) is used so it doesn't matter what you do at your end ip change should be possible only at reliance end.in metro ethernet it is possible.
Reliance Freedom 999 plan details Required ..!
on the same page from above link:


> I am already getting static IP for free from my Reliance ADSL BB. 123.236.65.xx the xx value never changes, in fact, it has been the same ever since I got this connection (approximately one month back).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a reliance connection, will confirm you tomorrow, just PM me in case I forget.


----------



## sasha007 (Dec 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I have a reliance connection, will confirm you tomorrow, just PM me in case I forget.



PM'ed you . Thnks for ur help


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 7, 2012)

Update: It doesn't change.


----------



## Renny (Dec 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Update: It doesn't change.



It doesn't change for ADSL or Metro ethernet?

PS - How do you manage with file sharing sites  ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 7, 2012)

Renny said:


> It doesn't change for ADSL or Metro ethernet?
> 
> PS - How do you manage with file sharing sites  ?



Reliance uses ADSL ? I guess its cable. AFAIK ADSL uses phone line which reliance doesn't. A direct cat5 cable comes to my modem.

Regarding file sharing sites, till now Reliance hasn't affected it at least in my case. But I mostly use Torrent. A friend of mine used only FS sites which work pretty well.


----------

